# Happy Birthday!



## swordsman (Sep 29, 2014)

I finely got my 75 gal up and running. My wife got it for me on my birthday.










Tank Size: 75 Gallons 
Date Started: 2-21-15
Lighting: 3 - T11 48" Strip Lights
Equipment: Magnum 350 Pro System Canister Filter (Bio-Wheel)
CO2: 20lb Co2 Tank with 
Substrate: Natural Riverbed Pea Gravel
Fertilization: Tetra Hilena Initial D Substrate Additive
Plants:
Hygrophila corymbosa Siamensis, Narrow Leaf Temple
Bolbitis heudelotii, African Water Fern 
Bacopa Carolina, caroliniana
Microsorum Pteropus (Large Java Fern)
Echinodorus argentinensis (Amazon Sword)
Echinodorus osiris (Melon Sword)
Echinodorus palaefolius var. latifolius 
Hydrocotyle leucocephala (Brazilian Pennywort)


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

looks nice! I wish I had more room, I've run out of room for my plants, lol! There are more I'd like to get but no room


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice setup you have there.


----------



## swordsman (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks, it took a bit out of my wallet for the plants but I think the results were worth it. It is filling in nicely too.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

That will look great once it fills in. Be prepared for the pennywort to get out of control lol


----------

